# Capodanno ascolti tv 2020/21: record Amadeus, flop GFVip e bene La7



## fabri47 (1 Gennaio 2021)

Il programma di Rai 1 *L'Anno Che Verrà*, condotto per il sesto anno di fila da *Amadeus*, anche in questo Capodanno 2020/21 si conferma leader e quest'anno con un *record *in valori assoluti. Addirittura *8.152.000 spettatori con uno share pari al 33.9% di share* hanno seguito la trasmissione, che quest'anno si è tenuta eccezionalmente negli Studi Fabrizio Frizzi in Roma e non in piazza, complice il Covid-19. *Per L'Anno Che Verrà è l'edizione più vista di sempre dal 2003, anno della prima puntata del format.* 

Inutile dire che gli ascolti sono stati pompati dalle restrizioni del governo Conte, che ha imposto la zona rossa nei giorni festivi e perciò moltissime persone sono rimaste chiuse in casa. 

*Grande flop *per lo speciale di Capodanno del *Grande Fratello Vip *su Canale 5 con la conduzione di Alfonso Signorini, che ha realizzato 2.899.000 spettatori ed il 12.9% di share.

A sorpresa, *molto bene La7 *che quest'anno ha voluto festeggiare il Capodanno con uno speciale di *Propaganda Live*. La trasmissione ha totalizzato 1.440.000 spettatori con il 6.5% di share.


----------



## fabri47 (1 Gennaio 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Il programma di Rai 1 *L'Anno Che Verrà*, condotto per il sesto anno di fila da *Amadeus*, anche in questo Capodanno 2020/21 si conferma leader e quest'anno con un *record *in valori assoluti. Addirittura *8.152.000 spettatori con uno share pari al 33.9% di share* hanno seguito la trasmissione, che quest'anno si è tenuta eccezionalmente negli Studi Fabrizio Frizzi in Roma e non in piazza, complice il Covid-19. *Per L'Anno Che Verrà è l'edizione più vista di sempre dal 2003, anno della prima puntata del format. *
> 
> Inutile dire che gli ascolti sono stati pompati dalle restrizioni del governo Conte, che ha imposto la zona rossa nei giorni festivi e perciò moltissime persone sono rimaste chiuse in casa.
> 
> ...


Il Capodanno di Rai 1 dall'una in poi un trash continuo, Rita Pavone che fino al ritornello ha cantato senza che la voce si sentisse e poi Amadeus si è ricordato di interromperla e farla ricantare, dopo Morandi e Pelù strabrilli che hanno steccato e sbagliato Tutta Mia La Città con Morandi che è salito sul palco in ritardo chissà che stava facendo ahahahah, poi poco dopo Morandi che chiedeva di ripetere Se Perdo Anche Te e l'orchestra stava facendo un altro arrangiamento  . Menzione speciale per Tozzi e Raf che già erano mezzi ubriachi dall'inizio del programma  .


----------



## Super_Lollo (1 Gennaio 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Il Capodanno di Rai 1 dall'una in poi un trash continuo, Rita Pavone che fino al ritornello ha cantato senza che la voce si sentisse e poi Amadeus si è ricordato di interromperla e farla ricantare, dopo Morandi e Pelù strabrilli che hanno steccato e sbagliato Tutta Mia La Città, poi poco dopo Morandi che chiedeva di ripetere Se Perdo Anche Te e l'orchestra stava facendo un altro arrangiamento  . Menzione speciale per Tozzi e Raf che già erano mezzi ubriachi dall'inizio del programma  .



In che senso l orchestra faceva un altro arrangiamento? È impossibile


----------



## fabri47 (1 Gennaio 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> In che senso l orchestra faceva un altro arrangiamento? È impossibile


L'orchestra diretta da Palatresi stava facendo un altro pezzo probabilmente sempre di Morandi. Forse il direttore d'orchestra pensava che Morandi avesse detto di fare un altro brano, boh. Ma l'impressione era comunque che dopo il countdown, lo spumante avesse dato alla testa a molti lì dentro.  .


----------



## Super_Lollo (1 Gennaio 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> L'orchestra diretta da Palatresi stava facendo un altro pezzo probabilmente sempre di Morandi. Ma l'impressione era comunque che dopo il countdown, lo spumante avesse dato alla testa a molti lì dentro.  .



Non esiste un filmato ?


----------



## fabri47 (1 Gennaio 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Non esiste un filmato ?


Purtroppo no. Su twitter però trovi la scena tra Pelù e Morandi con Morandi che inizialmente non si presenta ahahahah.


----------



## fabri47 (1 Gennaio 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Il programma di Rai 1 *L'Anno Che Verrà*, condotto per il sesto anno di fila da *Amadeus*, anche in questo Capodanno 2020/21 si conferma leader e quest'anno con un *record *in valori assoluti. Addirittura *8.152.000 spettatori con uno share pari al 33.9% di share* hanno seguito la trasmissione, che quest'anno si è tenuta eccezionalmente negli Studi Fabrizio Frizzi in Roma e non in piazza, complice il Covid-19. *Per L'Anno Che Verrà è l'edizione più vista di sempre dal 2003, anno della prima puntata del format.*
> 
> Inutile dire che gli ascolti sono stati pompati dalle restrizioni del governo Conte, che ha imposto la zona rossa nei giorni festivi e perciò moltissime persone sono rimaste chiuse in casa.
> 
> ...


 [MENTION=229]Toby rosso nero[/MENTION] non ci sono voluti i droni della Lamorgese per far floppare il GF Vip.  .


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Gennaio 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> [MENTION=229]Toby rosso nero[/MENTION] non ci sono voluti i droni della Lamorgese per far floppare il GF Vip.  .



Ahahah ottimo, allora niente ban!


----------



## Zenos (2 Gennaio 2021)

Comunque penso che tutti i problemi erano dovuti ad un cattivo ritorno dell'audio in studio. Sembrava che i cantanti non riuscissero a sentire la base. Credo che i fonici erano ubriachi a ciuccio.


----------



## willcoyote85 (2 Gennaio 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Il programma di Rai 1 *L'Anno Che Verrà*, condotto per il sesto anno di fila da *Amadeus*, anche in questo Capodanno 2020/21 si conferma leader e quest'anno con un *record *in valori assoluti. Addirittura *8.152.000 spettatori con uno share pari al 33.9% di share* hanno seguito la trasmissione, che quest'anno si è tenuta eccezionalmente negli Studi Fabrizio Frizzi in Roma e non in piazza, complice il Covid-19. *Per L'Anno Che Verrà è l'edizione più vista di sempre dal 2003, anno della prima puntata del format.*
> 
> Inutile dire che gli ascolti sono stati pompati dalle restrizioni del governo Conte, che ha imposto la zona rossa nei giorni festivi e perciò moltissime persone sono rimaste chiuse in casa.
> 
> ...



su che basi giudichi un flop quasi 3M di ascoltatori? è ovvio che che quasi tutti guardano rai1 anche solo per tradizione. a me sembrano buoni ascolti.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (2 Gennaio 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Il programma di Rai 1 *L'Anno Che Verrà*, condotto per il sesto anno di fila da *Amadeus*, anche in questo Capodanno 2020/21 si conferma leader e quest'anno con un *record *in valori assoluti. Addirittura *8.152.000 spettatori con uno share pari al 33.9% di share* hanno seguito la trasmissione, che quest'anno si è tenuta eccezionalmente negli Studi Fabrizio Frizzi in Roma e non in piazza, complice il Covid-19. *Per L'Anno Che Verrà è l'edizione più vista di sempre dal 2003, anno della prima puntata del format.*
> 
> Inutile dire che gli ascolti sono stati pompati dalle restrizioni del governo Conte, che ha imposto la zona rossa nei giorni festivi e perciò moltissime persone sono rimaste chiuse in casa.
> 
> ...



godo per il Grande Bordello


----------



## evangel33 (2 Gennaio 2021)

Ma avete visto il momento in cui Alfonso Signorini elenca ai concorrenti i personaggi morti del 2020? Se avete uno stomaco forte, recuperatevi quel pezzo. 

"E POI È MORTO LUIIII PAOLO ROSSIII" con un misto di felicità e euforia che bo...


----------



## fabri47 (2 Gennaio 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> su che basi giudichi un flop quasi 3M di ascoltatori? è ovvio che che quasi tutti guardano rai1 anche solo per tradizione. a me sembrano buoni ascolti.


Ma mica i flop li giudico io. Sono i blog televisivi come Davide Maggio che attribuiscono il flop al GF Vip ed il successo de L'Anno Che Verrà. I valori assoluti sono alti a causa dell'Italia in zona rossa, quindi con quello share è chiaro che il GF avrebbe fatto a stento due milioni in situazioni normali, così come Amadeus non sarebbe arrivato a farne otto ma molti meno. 

Bisogna guardare gli share che sono fondamentali. In un ammiraglia se fai il 12% in prima serata, fino all'una inoltrata poi, fai flop. E comunque gli scorsi anni Capodanno in Musica con la Panicucci fece share molto maggiori del Capodanno GF Vip, senza sfigurare affatto contro Rai 1.


----------



## fabri47 (2 Gennaio 2021)

evangel33 ha scritto:


> Ma avete visto il momento in cui Alfonso Signorini elenca ai concorrenti i personaggi morti del 2020? Se avete uno stomaco forte, recuperatevi quel pezzo.
> 
> "E POI È MORTO LUIIII PAOLO ROSSIII" con un misto di felicità e euforia che bo...


No grazie, sono orgoglioso di non aver visto un minuto di quello schifo.  

Chiaramente Amadeus non ci ha offerto woodstock, tutt'altro, dopotutto stiamo parlando di concertini di capodanno che virano ad un pubblico commerciale ed anziano, ma penso che siamo tutti d'accordo che non abbia raggiunto il becerume della concorrenza.


----------



## evangel33 (2 Gennaio 2021)

Ma per carità, non l'ho visto nemmeno io. Ero con la mia famiglia sintonizzato su RAI 1 a cercare di capire perchè alcune canzoni avessero il testo sotto e alcune no. 
Ho visto quel pezzo su Twitter nella pagina di Trash Italiano. Ti pruderanno le mani se lo vedi


----------



## willcoyote85 (2 Gennaio 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ma mica i flop li giudico io. Sono i blog televisivi come Davide Maggio che attribuiscono il flop al GF Vip ed il successo de L'Anno Che Verrà. I valori assoluti sono alti a causa dell'Italia in zona rossa, quindi con quello share è chiaro che il GF avrebbe fatto a stento due milioni in situazioni normali, così come Amadeus non sarebbe arrivato a farne otto ma molti meno.
> 
> Bisogna guardare gli share che sono fondamentali. In un ammiraglia se fai il 12% in prima serata, fino all'una inoltrata poi, fai flop. E comunque gli scorsi anni Capodanno in Musica con la Panicucci fece share molto maggiori del Capodanno GF Vip, senza sfigurare affatto contro Rai 1.



bo, non so cosa si aspettassero da un programma così a capodanno che non guarda più nessuno neanche durante la settimana...


----------

